# Pen and wash.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Pen and wash is simpler and decidedly quicker, I did this this afternoon as a companion piece to the other Lake district watercolour. Original and framed versions based on a photograph..


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Love how you rendered the row boats!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I shake my head every time I see one of your paintings. The detail and composition and colors are always spot on. How does he do it?

Keep em coming, your work is very inspirational.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> I shake my head every time I see one of your paintings. The detail and composition and colors are always spot on. How does he do it?Keep em coming, your work is very inspirational.


A post like that is inspirational to me Dick and many thanks. If I had one thing to offer besides an intense love of painting I'd say it would be "be adventurous with colour".
Is a hen's egg really brown, or is that just what colour we expect to see? Have another look...... In two simple examples below, both simple ink and wash, to illustrate my point, there isn't one single item in either that is actually that colour in reality. That's the beauty of art..I apply this principal to all my work wherever I can. There's no one definitive colour for the sea or sky...they're how you want to see them. Be bold.......:wink:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

> "be adventurous with colour"


That's my new motto.


----------

